# Lime Milk Now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/2/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Oooooh! I do love a lime milkshake, this I will have to try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

